# Inquisition Naval Security Troops



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK so to bulk out my Grey Knight / Inquisitino army I am adding a number of Inq Warbands themed along the lines of the Naval Security Detachment mentioned in the Eisenhorn novels.

As these are only going to be used in large/Apoc games and not played in my Local GW I will be using these guys :



















For the troops, they come in several different types
and these:










As the vehicles, counts as Chimera.

I'll try to do them in this style of camo










Not sure on the colours for the vehicles yet. Might go the same camo as the troops digital style like my Stormraven or I might just go a Straight grey like you see on navy aircraft or maybe even the deep sea blue of WW2 era naval aircraft.

Any thoughts ?

First step is wait for my Reaper Bones Kickstarter to turn up !


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

And here we go.

Detachment 1 , with Ordo Xenos Inquisitor


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a fan of the minis to be honest, but the paint job looks good. What are they going to count as in game? IG veterans with shotguns?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not a fan of the minis to be honest, but the paint job looks good. What are they going to count as in game? IG veterans with shotguns?


They will be henchmen with bolters and plasma guns and one servitor with a HBolter.

The mini's are a cheap way to get 40 Henchmen on the table ! 40 cost less than 10 GW ones.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They look like they will fit the bill nicely. They will look good ranked up on the table.


----------

